# When is it 'safe' to stop taking folic acid tablets?



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,

I'm sure this has probably been asked before but I am now just over 14 weeks and wondered if it was ok for me to stop taking it? Is it beneficial to keep taking it or is it harmful or unnecessary now? The bottle says to take it for first 12 weeks of pregnancy.

Thank you,

Claire


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

if the bottle says 12 wks then that is fine, if you want to carry on taking a supplement, there are many different varieties of muli-vitamins that you can take during pregnancy.

Speak to your pharmacist, they will help you

Take care x


----------

